# abanico striking



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 6, 2003)

how do you do abanico strikings properly?!   i dont even know how/where to start asking questions about it.  

well let me try, do you keep the wrist straight while doing the twisting motion with the hand!?  and is the stick kept perpendicular to the forearm while doing an abanico?!  or it depends on your target or where youre hitting!?


:duel:


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 6, 2003)

As the wrist is subject to a lot of torque during the technique, it will not remain straight; the stick does not have to remain perpendicular to the arm.

I was taught that turning the waist generates the abanico (as opposed to merely rotating the shoulder).

One word of caution:  it is easy to overstretch or tear the ligaments of the wrist by overdoing abanico practice - so build up to it.  

Hope this helps.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *As the wrist is subject to a lot of torque during the technique, it will not remain straight; the stick does not have to remain perpendicular to the arm.
> 
> I was taught that turning the waist generates the abanico (as opposed to merely rotating the shoulder).
> ...




As Steve said go slow. You can also begin to compensate with teh elbow and have pains in the elbow as well.  One of our older students has this issue.

Yet, as Steve pointed out, if you use your waist and your body, bending knees and such, to get into position you have a lot less stress on the wrist and and elbow.

:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 20, 2003)

develop the wrist slowly.  It takes a while to not only strengthen but to gain flexibility and the extended range of motion needed to fan the stick.  Power from the abinico doesn't come from muscle contraction/retraction, but from relaxation and "snap". Sayoc Kali practitioners practice the whip to develop this attribute.

To expand on what Steve said...I was taught that the abinico starts from the ground up, knees, hip, shoulder elbow, wrist.  To use an old Tai Chi analogy - its like turning on a hose, the water flows from the bottom up.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 20, 2003)

Also important is the return motion after the abinico strike.  Sensitivity must be developed to feel the strike and rebound and know when to send the stick in another direction.


----------



## Gulo (Nov 20, 2003)

abanico means fan and the term refers to the fanning motion.
it can also be started from the serrada position, some call it 'witik'.
like everybody said, rotating the hips help and keeping the baston parallel to the body to reduce stress.:asian:


----------

